

Show HN:A New way of viewing news[My first project] - meadhikari

Hi all,
Made a little app, its at http://newsinamap.com
This is my first project and HN was a source of inspiration I thought of sharing it here.<p>Feedback would be appreciated.
Thanks for your time.
======
bradleysmith
Very cool!

newb to hacker news here, I've been thinking about an application that would
do just this except with more feeds than just Reuters. I built something on
Yahoo Pipes that would geocode and map any RSS feed using MetaCarta's RSS
tools; I'd share but it no longer seems to funtion...

It would be cool to have users input URL's to news stories for the 'social'
posting, but then you get the challenge of geo-parsing, tagging & mapping each
story.

very cool, glad you shared!

------
exelib
Great idea!

